# "Réinitialiser" application Mail



## guyom_62 (8 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour.

J'ai un petit soucis depuis quelques temps, je m'explique.

Le matin en me réveillant je vois des mails sur mon téléphone. Dès lors que j'allume le mac ET l'application Mail les mails disparaissent de mon iPhone (et n'apparaissent pas sous l'application Mail du mac)

J'en déduis que c'est Mail sur mac qui me les supprime, par contre je n'ai aucune règle sur mon mac pour les mails.

Est-il possible de réinitialiser l'application Mail sur mac ?

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2014)

ce que tu as oublié de préciser c'est que c'est  des comptes free
(et sans doute free imap)
notoirement buggué en yosemite pour l'instant 
et réinitialiser n'y changera rien


Par contre ce que tu pourrais tester
 ( et qui revient de facto à  tester une "réinitialisation" sans rien faire)
serait

CREER  ( par et pour yosemite) un utilisateur NEUF , utilisateur "test".
Sur cette session test Mail sera par definition neuf
(donc équivalent à  Mail session usuelle réinitialisé)

note  reprendre les divers bidouilles contournant le couac free imap
( éparpillées dans divers fils, car hélàs des posteurs ne postent pas dans des fils existants et créent  des fils sur sujets déjà abordés)

--
je conseillerai aussi d'utiliser un email non zimbra imap tant que ce bug n'est pas corrigé


----------



## guyom_62 (8 Décembre 2014)

Ahhhhhh un début de réponse ! J'ai des comportements très étranges de mes boites mails depuis le passage à Yosemite (je suis effectivement en imap sur Free)

Je vais tester ça, merci. 

En attendant je ne vais plus ouvrir l'application mail sur le mac.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2014)

guyom_62 a dit:


> Ahhhhhh un début de réponse


humm, non
il y a aussi  tous les fils qui parlent déjà de ce bug free  yosemite et donnent des solutions


----------



## guyom_62 (17 Décembre 2014)

Hello !

Petit up car je commence à devenir dingue.... Yosemite est vraiment une belle merde.

J'ai essayé de "réinitialiser" mail en faisant ce que vous m'avez proposé = ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai essayé "AirMail" qui est très bien mais ne traite pas du tout les spams.

J'ai essayé Thunderbird et Postbox qui semblent très bien mais quand j'ajoute un compte, ces applications ne trouvent pas mes dossiers de l'adresse mail ! Sur une adresse mail par exemple j'ai plusieurs dossiers correspondant à diverses entreprises "entreprise 1" "entreprise 2".... jusque "entreprise 8" et ces 2 applications n'en détectent que 2 !

Est-ce là aussi un bug Yosemite ?

Merci.


----------

